
Amazon MSK – managed streaming for Apache Kafka – now generally available - markusbk
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-managed-streaming-for-apache-kafka-msk-now-generally-available/
======
pul
Introduced just weeks after Confluent introduced their similar service [1].
Has anyone done an in depth comparison yet?

[1] [https://www.confluent.io/confluent-
cloud/](https://www.confluent.io/confluent-cloud/)

~~~
polskibus
Does this mean that confluent will soon close the license in front of the
public cloud providers?

~~~
votepaunchy
It isn’t as easy to do this for Kafka. Not only do they use the Apache
License, as an Apache project they would need to completely change their
governance. The ASF also owns the Apache trademark so Confluent would need to
completely rebrand.

[https://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=5213501](https://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=5213501)

------
buremba
I wonder how it differs from the managed Kafka of Confluent since they also
support AWS as the backend. It sounds like the same story of Elasticsearch,
MongoDB and Redis though.

